# Pork Butt on UDS at 225 for 17 hours and still reading internal temp of 175!



## smokin mama (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi...I'm fairly new to smoking and I built a UDS.  Done several smokes on it and everything's been great.  Put an 8 lb pork butt on last night at 10:30 P.M. stabilized temps at 250.  Temps this morning still read 232, but internal temp was 162.  Went to work, came home UDS temp had dropped to 180, internal temp of pork butt reading 175.  I brought temps back up to 235-240 and it's now 17 hours later and I'm still getting an internal temp of 180.  Bone wiggles...I've used two different thermometers and they are both reading the same thing.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 22, 2011)

did you wrap the shoulder in foil before you got the temp back into shape?  the foil will help the internal temp to rise.


----------



## hexlobular (Aug 22, 2011)

What type of thermometer are you using on your drum?  How are you positioning your probe therms? 

 I have never had an 8-pound butt take longer than 10 hours, personally.  I do pulled pork at 235, and it is usually falling apart by then.

 I'm thinking there is a discrepancy with your therms, or their placement.


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 22, 2011)

Something fishy for sure. All though that temp drop may have just brought it back down or stopped progress. I'd pull it out, it's taken enough smoke by now. Wrap in foil, and finish in oven if you think it still has a way to go till bone slides out clean


----------



## coronaca92879 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's fine my butts that size take about 24 hours. I don't foil and I use ether my et73 or my et 732 in my wsm if u don't bake in foil takes longer to cook.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Aug 22, 2011)

U should do when u can watch and keep temp consistent though.


----------



## jak757 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just did two butts about 7.5 lbs each on Saturday.  They went in the smoke at 7:00 am, and I was pulling them at 1:00am.  I had them wrapped in foil for the last three hours.  It was so late they only sat after hitting the final temp for about 20 minutes, I wsa tired and wanted to wrap it up.  They turned out great -- for Sunday dinner.

I'm sure yours will be fine.  Some butts is just slow......


----------



## smokin mama (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the help.  I pulled this pork butt at 18 hours with the internal temp reading 180.  I let it rest for another hour.  The bone slid out and it appeared cooked to me.  It pulled easily and tasted great.  I will be checking my thermostat that I got from Walmart.  I've done about 7 cooks now and it's appeared to be right on, but I've done mostly ribs where I do the bend test to check if their done.  Thanks again!


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

Smokin Mama said:


> Thanks to everyone for the help.  I pulled this pork butt at 18 hours with the internal temp reading 180.  I let it rest for another hour.  The bone slid out and it appeared cooked to me.  It pulled easily and tasted great.  I will be checking my thermostat that I got from Walmart.  I've done about 7 cooks now and it's appeared to be right on, but I've done mostly ribs where I do the bend test to check if their done.  Thanks again!




The bone should not have slid out if the butt was 180 degrees. Obviously it was over 200 degrees. There's a link in my signature to calibrate therms a smokers best friend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2011)

Meateater is 100% correct on this...JJ


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Meateater is 100% correct on this...JJ




Thanks Jimmy, just passing the love around.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds to me like it was a thermometer issue. If you smoke starts going over the normal times I would move the thermometer. Like the guys said if the bone came out clean you were over 200


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2011)

If your not sure about the meat temp, sticking a toothpick in the butt in several places works as good as a therm to tell when it's done.

It should go in with no resistance.


----------

